# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Miss-trecja22...profili i shumepritur!!!

## Nuska

Ok forumista, pas nje pune te madhe per t'i mbushur mendjen Mistreces te dilte ne skene...ja dhe rezultatet   :buzeqeshje: 
Kush eshte Mistrece? 

Vendndodhja--Gjermani

Edukimi--Multimedia

Hobby--Kercimi (ushqimi i shpirtit).

Jeta sociale--Ka rreth shume te gjere shoqeror.

Jeta sentimentale--Eshte duke kerkuar nje burr shqiptar.

Planet e se ardhmes--E ka te sigurt qe Vitin e Ri 2003 do e kaloje ne Tirane, per te tjerat ja ka lene spontanitetit...    :buzeqeshje: 

P.s.Sqarim per foton e meposhtme:
Fotoja eshte marre kur Mistrecja ishte 18 vjec...

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Bravo Leipzigu,

Me teddy bear-a ti mistrece, dhe ne te dinim per te rritur.
Megjithese e re shume ne foto. Shpresojme te kesh ndryshuar per te mire tani qe je rrit njecik.
Me shpirt jam me ty ne partyn e Vitit te Ri ne Tirane.
Hallall Nuska se i hoqe nje siklet te madh forumit se mezi priste te shihte foto nga Mistrecja.

Pershendetje Gjermania qe te do shume dhe te pret perseri Vitin tjeter te na vish natyrisht:
IN ALTER FRISCHE WIEDER!

Rezi

----------


## Blerim London

pershendetje mistrece 

nice pic 

you look very nice 

have nice time 


ishalla gjen nje cun te mire

te pershendes shum


pershendes edhe nuksen qe ka vendos kete foto ketu 

Me respekt Blerim London

----------


## ChuChu

Ngordhsha une qe do takoj yllin e botes ne Tirane  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nuska

E mi Mistrece e shef? Pa u hapur mire tema filluan komplimentet...
Me gjith se e hapa vete temen, prape me takon te te pershendes dhe un. Pac gjithe fatin e botes. Te kam shume xhan  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cristal

oi nuk e dija une qe missi kishte dalur ketu ............ per miss tirona je............po ai tatuazh i vertet eshte mi?
Me e bukura forumit je qyqa mi none kur te ikesh ne tirane do ti cmenesh te gjitheve.......shnet me sinqeritet cristal  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Letersia 76

Pershendetje MISS -- TRECJA 22!
KALOFSH NICE NE FORUM LOL
BYE!

----------


## EndTironci

iiiiiiuuuuuu shi shi kto knej maton hey si mi Mistrece paska bo pezantimin e sna ke thon gjo mil mil hihihi si lush jeee

----------


## Nuska

O End, po tema sapo u hap mo lal...cfare te te thoshim ty ne? Sot u vendos sot u hap...   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blerim London

mistrece a e shikon 

se direkt filluan 

cunat me ardhe

i pari jam 
une 

po une vetm jam 

se te kam xhan 
e jo per gje tjeter 

ok 
te dua shum 

edhe te pershendes 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## EndTironci

hihihihi cke timi e kom me Miss Mistrecen hihihihi 

Blerimo jo per gjo plako po mistren e kom timen lale hajde shnet

----------


## MISTRECE22

qyqja nuska, kush eshte kjo mi? lol

rezi münihut, rrofsh lal rrofsh, megjithese mu duk sikur lexova disa nota zhgenjimi midis rrjeshtave te tua. :buzeqeshje:  
une ste them dot qe do jem me shpirt ne londer, kur te kaloj vitin e ri sepse do ta kem trupin e shpirtin ne tirane, bashke me kuqen dhe tironsen se mezi po pres. sidoqofte, dhe ty te uroj feste te kendshme.

o kuqe, po ne te dyja do ndricojme tiranen mi. apo sjane dhe keq per drita ato. lol

po ti endi, pse ben sikur habitesh, rrusho? :ngerdheshje:   ti ke qene nga te paret qe me kane pare ne fotografi. endi ha buke vec, ju o popull.
e kam shpirtin e vogel ate.

blerim, te pershendes shume, je shume i rrespektueshem. te dua shume dhe une.  :ngerdheshje:  

cristal, dashuria per tet vella me ka bere keshtu si jam. lol
tatuazhi i vertete ehste mi por ka reflektuar drita keq dhe ma ka bere si te vizatuar.

se fundi, (embelsira per ne fund) nuska ime. te kam shume xhan, zemra ime. muaahhh

----------


## MISTRECE22

pika mua, harrova harrova letersia76.
thnx dhe ty :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga MISTRECE22_ 
> *sepse do ta kem trupin e shpirtin ne tirane, bashke me kuqen dhe tironsen se mezi po pres*


kush tironse mi se ka disa me ate nick ketu?

----------


## MISTRECE22

tironsja endit mi kuqja ime.
mos ki merak, se eshte dora jone dhe ajo. ne mos dora, gishti. :ngerdheshje:  
sido qe te jete kuqe, planet e dates 28 dhejtor nuk kane per te ndryshuar, te pakten nga ana ime. ESHTE DITA JONE AJO. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Mos e ka gje me c si cupa ajo mi? Eh nejse, kot pyeta pa jo se u bera xheloze  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChloeS

Si nuk e pash me pare un ket teme mi...?
O Zot per ke eshte hap tema...per rrushin tim.
Motra, e di qe keto kohe me ke mare inat dhe un jam merzit shume... :i ngrysur: ...por shpresoj qe gjate ketyre diteve te kemi mundesi te flasim ne msn sepse me ka mare shume malli per ty... :i ngrysur: 
Te uroj gjithe lumturine e botes dhe ishalla ta prufte zoti mar ne cdo ven qe te shkosh...bofsh sa me shume qefe ne tiron shpirti motres...
Te puth fort fare te te dyja faqet....muahhhhhhhh.

----------


## DEBATIKU

mistrece ne radhe te pare je si yll ngjet shume me barbin cfare ngjet ti je opssss ajo "barbi"eshte identik si ty ja dhe prova.













p.s.je si yll e vura kete mos te te marin mesysh dhe e dij ti po nuk vura foto une sme zihet  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Prototype

mistrece si yll qenke motra  :ngerdheshje:  loool  :shkelje syri:  e dreq se ta kam pare foton po kjo qenka vertete e vecante.

kissss

----------


## ChloeS

hahahahaha.....DEBATIKU
Ca mi ke bo motres mo te morte mortja kshu...ja paske ul ne breket.... :ngerdheshje: 

ps.proto me dil pak ne msn te lutem.

----------

